# UK Rabbit Savvy Vets



## Chinakit (Jul 18, 2006)

I have always used Pike Moor Vets (used to be called Baguley, Boff & Freel) for all my small pets, including rabbits, guinea pigs and mice.

My 2 female rabbits were spayed there with no problems at all. One of the vets there even removed a lump from a very small mouse a few years back, and the mouse lived another year afterwards.

They are excellent vets, not the cheapest, but then, the best never is.

They are on Chorley Road, Westhoughton, Bolton (also have a surgery in Horwich). Phone number 01942 818845.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 28, 2006)

Eton Veterinary Clinic

29-31 London Road

Tonbridge

Kent

UK

Tel: 01732 352004

Ask for Mark Flann. Very good with rabbits and rodents. Costs ALOT but very good. Female neutering £70. Will do emergency home visits too but probably very very very expensive.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is the vet I go to:

Practice Details 
Name: 
Abbey Veterinary Centre 

Address: 
Dunleigh House 
Newcastle Road 
Durham 
DH1 4HZ 

Telephone: 0191 384 5115 
Fax: 0191 384 2006 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: http://www.abbey-vets.com 

Animals Treated 
Birds, Cats, Dogs, Small animals 
Practice Details 

This is an RCVS accredited Small Animal General Practice 





Practice Staff 
Mr S Edwards BVMS MRCVS Vet 
Mr B A Love BVM&S MRCVS Vet 
Mr P Pollard MVB MRCVS Vet 
Mr C Robinson BVM&S MRCVS Vet 
Mr C R Whalley BVM&S MRCVS Vet 
Miss L J Coxon VN Nurse 
Mrs G Hopper VN Nurse 
Miss V A Savell VN Nurse


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 1, 2006)

Also here is a list of rabbit savvy vets in the UK

LONDON 

The Animal Clinic: Shooters Hill Road, Blackheath, London SE3. Tel. 0208 319 3033 

Also a branch in Catford. 

The Laurels: Homefield Road, Bromley, Kent tel:0208 460 2033 (enquiries) 0208 466 6065 (appointments) 

Winter, 224 Mitcham Road, London SW17 9NN. Tel. 0208 672 8322 





ESSEX 

Goddard Vet Group, South Woodford. Tel. 0208 989 1671 

Oak Hill Vet Surgery, Oakhill, Woodford Green, Essex 

Bishops Court Vet, 343 Springfield Road Surgery, Chelmsford, Essex. Tel. 01245 252276 

Clarendon House Veterinary Centre 
Bexfield Farm 
Galleywood Rd 
Chelmsford 
Essex 
CM2 8BY 
01245 353741 

TWICKENHAM 

Twickenham Vet Surgery, Hampton Road, Twickenham. Tel. 0208 898 0528 

D&K Coggs Vet Surgery, Coggs Hill Road, Witney, 0X28 3XY. Tel. 01993 772627 

SURREY 

Kynock Vets Wokingham,Berkshire & Surry 
http://www.kynochvets.co.uk/ 
BASINGSTOKE 

Gough & Partners 
Winchester Road 
Basingstoke 
 Hants 



MIDDLESEX 

Dr. David Muge 
Animals Are Us (Veterinary Surgery), 
The Elms, 
371a High St 
Harlington (nr Heathrow) 
Middlesex 

Also surgery @ Feltham, Middlesex. 0208 897 0888 


CHIPENHAM 

Walters & McFadyn 
Marshfield Road 
Chippenham 
tel 01249 653181 

COVENTRY 

McInnes & Lane Vet Practice, Broad Lane, Tile Hill, Coventry. Tel. 02476 464789 

WORCS 

44, Merstow Green 
Evesham 
Worcs 
WR11 4BH 

HAMPSHIRE 

Strathmore Veterinary Clinic 
London Rd 
Andover 
Hampshire 
SP10 2PH 
01264 352323 

RUSHDEN 

Anja @ 
Well Pets Veterinary Centre 
165 Wellingborough Road 
Rushden 
NN10 9TA 

WARKS 



Acorn Veterinary Centres 

21 Station Road, Studley, Warks, B80 7HR 
01527 853304 


MIDDLESEX 

Dr. David Muge 
Animals Are Us (Veterinary Surgery), 
The Elms, 
371a High St 
Harlington (nr Heathrow) 
Middlesex TEL:02088970888 

Also surgery @ Feltham, Middlesex. 

NORFOLK 

Companion Care Vets [in Pets at Home], Sprowston Retail Park, Salhouse Road, Norwich, Norfolk NR7 9AZ Tel. 01603 484359 

Taverham Vet practice ,[ roger or lenka] , nr norfolk tel: 01603867330 

BRISTOL 

Golden Valley Vet Practice. 
Covering 1/2 a doz villages south of Bristol. experienced re small animals + homeopathy. 

IPSWICH 

Orwell Vet Group [ charles], Kesgrave, nr Ipswich tel: 01473333677 

CAMPS 

Pengelly & Mitzen, 
Park road, 
Peterborough, 
Cambs. 

TROWBRIDGE 

Mark & Vanessa, Glenleigh Vet Practice, Trowbridge. Tel. 01225 754021 

STAFFS. 

Julie Hims, 67 High Street, Rochester, Staffordshire ST14 5JU. Tel. 01889 590449 

YORKSHIRE 

N&H&F M Harcourt & Brown mrcvs, 30 Crap Lane, Harrogate, North Yorkshire HG1 3BE. Tel. 01423 508945 

Rae & Bean Vets,[paul] Boroughbridge, north Yorkshire.tel:014233223 



CARLI SLE 

craig robinsons 
rosehill 
carlisle 

tel:01228 521393


----------



## sheridan (Aug 4, 2006)

I go to 

The veterinary centre,

1478 Pollokshaws Rd,

Glasgow, 

Lanarkshire 

G43 1RN .

*0141 649 5471* 

All the vets seem very knowledgable. They recently spayed both my bunnies.


----------



## star_girl (Dec 6, 2006)

The Johnston Veterinary Clinic 73, NorthamptonRd, Wellingborough, Northamptonshire NN8 3LS Tel: *01933442188

Is my vets. I have used them a lot and they have always been very good with my bunnies and ever so friendly. They seem to deal with a lot of rabbits as a few times whenI have been in there have been other bunnies there. They also do all the vaccinations and give out a really helpful info pack all about rabbits whichI though was good.

They are part of the CVS veterinary centre group. They have more locations around the country. Obviously,I don't know about their other vets around the country but this one is really good, so may be worth checking one out near where you live to see if it lives up to the same standard!

http://www.cvsukltd.co.uk/practices.htm

Theres a list of thier other surgerys

Anna xxxxx
*


----------



## rabb1tmad (Mar 13, 2007)

*Staffordshire*

I use *Pool House Vets* and they have always been excellent. There is a branch in Lichfield, Armitage and Burntwood. They were recommended by the Rabbit Welfare Association. Check out their website:http://www.poolhousevets.co.uk/

I go to the Armitage branch and I have had my rabbits neutered/spayed,vaccinated, and treated for various illnesses. Their prices are reasonable and they normally have a good offer on the vaccinations for Myxi and VHD. They are very friendly, helpful and very knowledgeable.


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 16, 2007)

NEWCASTLE NORTH SHIELDS 



a brilliant vet mr s prichard 

first vets 

tel no 

0191 2964449


----------



## chloaster (Jul 2, 2007)

Rebecca

102 Moseley Avenue

Coventry CV6 1HQ

02476 594242


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Berkshire, Kynoch Vets on Barkham Road.

Nick Tremlett is amazing! He specialises in small and exotic animals and knows a great deal about rabbits. 

He is just about the nicest vet I think anyone would ever meet- he cares so much about the animals and is so gentle- but he's also really clever (he went to Cambridge) and knows *exactly* what he's talking about- I would never for a minute think he'd get something wrong.

And he always keeps a tub of treats for every animal that comes in, which he gives to the them at the end- you always know when a dog has been there lots becuase he teaches them to give him their paw for a treat- and they just come in and raise a paw lol!!!

I would recommend him to anyone, with any animal, if you want a fantastic and caring vet, who specialises in rabbits, and is one of Greenfields vets.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2007)

'IPSWICH 

Orwell Vet Group [ charles], Kesgrave, nr Ipswich tel: 01473333677 '

I started seeing Charles after seeing from here that he was rabbit savvy, and he is great. REALLY good with bunnies, and clearly knows what he is talking about and doing.

Thanks RO


----------



## browneyedgal (Jul 24, 2007)

I use the vet at Pets At Home in Canterbury. The vet and most staff know what they are doing. They even offer free nurse clinics and advice for your pets.

Companion Care Veterinary Surgery at Riversdale Retail Park, Ten Perch Road, Wincheap, Canterbury, Kent CT1 3TA. Tel: 01227 812 884. They open 7 days a week. Mon to Fri 9:00am to 7:00pm and Saturday 9:00am to 6:00pm. Sunday 10:00am to 4:00pm.

http://www.cccanterbury.co.uk

They offer competitive prices for treatments as well (neutering and vaccinations)
They neutered both NiuNiu and MiMi there. After surgery care is superb.


Browneyedgal


----------



## lurch_1987 (Aug 12, 2007)

I use the pdsa in trafford, manchester ,

theygood and friendly , 

and u only have to give a donation , 

u gota be on housing benefits or Income support or JSA, 

to be able to go , 

www.pdsa.org.uk


----------



## p1rat3 (Sep 25, 2007)

Whitestone Veterinary Clinic

31 Hathaway Drive
Whitstone
Nuneaton
Warwickshire
CV11 6NU

Tel: 02476 343400

eml: whitestone dt vets (at) pawsvets dt co dt uk


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 25, 2007)

The amazing Judith Brown 

http://www.firstvets.com/forest_hall.html


----------



## Sayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

There is a rabbit specialist, and according to the Royal Vetanairy College there is only one...which is about as much use as a chocolate teapot... she is based in Harrogate, I will dig out the address. 

I know she has been looking at Graces problems and she agreed to look at her notes and give my vet advice for FREE


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 2, 2008)

My vets, who I've been meaning to post for ages:

*Fishponds Vetinary Centre*, *part of Zetland Veterinary Group*
10, Straits Parade,
Fishponds
Bristol
BS16 2LA

Tel: 0117 9654413

*Vets: James Pickering and Liz Thorsen 

RCVS accredited small animal practice

*Also, the animal hospital which is part of Zetland Veterinary Group:

*Zetland Veterinary Hospital,
32 Zetland Road,
Redland,
Bristol
BS6 7AB

Tel: 0117 9445511


*


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 4, 2008)

I second Pool House Vets, dont know if this one has been posted yet but:

E.C Straiton & Partners
Veterinary Hospital
Cannock Rd
Penkridge
Stafford
Staffordshire
ST19 5RY 
01785 712235


----------



## hailiejade (Jun 5, 2008)

buckinghamshire

wendover heights

www.whvc.co.uk


----------



## RosL (Jul 4, 2008)

I go to Blythman and Partners though their surgeries aren't all that close to where I live. My nearest is 

Blythman and Partners MRCVS
Boldon Lane
South Shields
0191 456 4209

They have 24hr hospitalisation care at their main branch

16 Elsdon Rd
Gosforth
Newcastle upon Tyne
0191 284 1711

Other branches are at 
Gateshead
Hebburn
Westerhope
Whitburn

All fully equipped for treatments including surgery but hospitalisation is only in the Gosforth branch which is manned 24/7 by fully qualified staff.


Another practice that has a branch in the town I live in and most of the vets are pretty good is Westway

Their main branch is 

Westway Veterinary Group
4 Kenton Park Shopping Centre
Newcastle-upon-Tyne
0191 284 6633

They have branches at
Houghton-le-Spring (where I live)
Corbridge
Crawcrook
Whickham
Stanley
Sunderland

They hospitalise and do surgery at the Newcastle and Stanley branches.


----------



## RosL (Feb 4, 2009)

*Sayuri wrote: *


> There is a rabbit specialist, and according to the Royal Vetanairy College there is only one...which is about as much use as a chocolate teapot... she is based in Harrogate, I will dig out the address.
> 
> I know she has been looking at Graces problems and she agreed to look at her notes and give my vet advice for FREE


Hi Sayuri, is that Frances Harcourt-Brown? She really is excellent (I had one of mine to her when she was young) and Dana Krempels calls her one of the best rabbit dentists in the world (On All Experts). Anyway, the details are 
N.H. and F.M. Harcourt-Brown
( Harcourt-Brown Ltd )
30 Crab Lane
Harrogate
North Yorkshire
HG1 3BE 
01423 508945http://www.any-uk-vet.co.uk/harcourt-brown/index.htm


----------



## thumperflower (Feb 17, 2009)

Vets4petsin filton,Bristol is run by Micheal Parry who is avery knowledgeablesmall animalvet .

My bunny Thumper has been to vets4pets for neutering, had an eye and front teeth removed.He is always well looked after and is now very well known by all the members of the team.Thumpers new girlfriend Flower has also been spayed here too.

Details below-

Open
8:30am - 7:00pm Mon-Fri,
9:00am - 12:00pm Sat

Micheal Parry
Vets4pets
Shield Retail Centre
Gloucester Road
Filton
BS34 7BQ

0117 9698400


----------



## irishlops (Jul 19, 2009)

Veterinary Practices in County Carlow

Barrowvale Vet Clinic,
Kilcarrig,
Bagalstown,
Co. Carlow.

City Oaklawns Vet Clinic
Old Dublin Road
Carlow

Tullow Road Vet Clinic
Tullow Road
Carlow
Veterinary Practices in County Cavan

Cavan Vet Clinic
"Unit 3,
Lough Key Business Park"
Drumalee
Cavan
Veterinary Practices in County Clare

Harvey Veterinary Clinic
Kilrush
Co. Clare

Louis Hassett Veterinary Surgeon
Ralahine Newmarket-on-Fergus
Co. Clare

Charles Kenny Vet Clinic
Ennis
Co. Clare

Killaloe Vet Clinic
Killaloe
Co. Clare
Veterinary Practices in County Cork

Brookpark Veterinary Clinic
Dunmanway
Co. Cork

Corrin Vet Clinic
Cork Road
Fermoy
Co. Cork

Duntahane Vet Clinic
Duntaheen Road
Fermoy Co. Cork

Gilabbey Vet Clinic
"Vicars Road,"
Togher
Cork

Glasslyn Veterinary Clinic
Bandon
Co. Cork

Glenbower Vet Group
Clodaville
Killeagh
Co. Cork

Hawthorne Vet Clinic
Western Road
Cork

Richard Healy
"Unit 19, Westside Centre"
Model Farm Road
Cork

Hourihane Veterinary Clinic
Mardyke Road
Skibereen
Co. Cork

Macroom Veterinary Clinic
Coolcower
Macroom
Co. Cork

Joe McLaughlin Vet Surgery
7 Bridge Street
Bandon
Co. Cork
Phone: 023 8841842

Muskerry Veterinary Clinic
Sawmill Yard
Macroom
Co. Cork

Oldcote Vet Clinic
Main Road
Ballincollig
Co. Cork

John O Mahony
Veterinary Surgeon
14 The Finger Post
Douglas
Cork

Riverview Vet Clinic
Bandon
Co. Cork

Riverview Veterinary Clinic
Church Road
Carrigalime
Co. Cork

Sunbeam Vet Clinic
Sunbeam Bus Park
Blackpool
Co. Cork
Veterinary Practices in County Donegal

St Elmos
Craig
Muff
Co. Donegal
Veterinary Practices in County Dublin

Active VetCare Phibsboro.
87 New Cabra Road
Phibsboro
Dublin 7

Anicare Veterinary Group
183 Botanic Road
Glasnevin
Dublin 9

Argyle & Bainbridge
"Overton, Upper Kilmacud Road"
Dundrum
Dublin 14

Artane Vet Clinic
P Keating
124 Raheny Road
Dublin 5

Ashton House
Phoenix Park Gate
1A North Circular Road
Castleknock
Dublin 15

Blackrock Vet Clinic
5 The Probe Square
Carysfort Avenue
Blackrock
Co. Dublin

Bull Vet Hospital
24 Conquer Hill Road
Clontarf
Dublin 3

Nicola Caddle Priory Vet Clinic
513 Main Street
Tallaght
Dublin 24

Carey & Keane
12 Old KIlmainham Road
Dublin 8

Castle Vet Clinic
6a Castlepark
Clondalkin
Dublin 22

Charlemont St Animal Hospital
40 Charlemont St
Dublin 2

Cherrywood Vet Clinic
5 Main Road
Loughlinstown Dual Carriageway
Co. Dublin

Clondalkin Vet Clinic
1 Orchard Road
Dublin 22

John Costello
The Vet Hospital
29 Dartmouth Road
Dublin 6

P Doherty Animal Hospital
37 Main Road
Tallaght
Dublin 24

Fairview Vet Hospita
l 13 Fairview Strand
Fairview
Dublin 3

JJ Fox
"Ãnit 7, Drogheda Mall"
Fingas
Dublin 11

Hillcrest Veterinary Hospital
Coolmine Road
Clonsilla
Dublin 15

Lissenhall Veterinary Hospital
Lissenhall
Swords
Co. Dublin

Lucan Veterinary Hospital,
Chapel Hill,
Lucan,
Co. Dublin.

Malahide Vet Hospital
Strand Street
Malahide
Co. Dublin

Marie Louise Vet Clinic
38 Warren House Road
Baldoyle
Dublin 13

E Mealy
Furry Park Vet
1 Furry Park Road
Dublin 5

Nagle Animal Clinic "Ashton House,
River Road"
Castleknock
Dublin 15

Nutgrove Vet Clinic
173 Nutgrove Avenue
Rathfarnham
Dublin 14

O`Scannaill Vet Hospital
Milton Fields
Swords
Co. Dublin

Primrose Hill Vet Hospital
Tivoli Road
Dun Laoghaire
Co. Dublin

Rathfarnham Veterinary Hospital
6 Fairways
Rathfarnham
Dublin 14

Sandymount Pet Hospital
15c Gilford Road
Sandymount Green
Dublin 4

Terenure Veterinary Hospital
30 White Road
Terenure
Dublin 12

Treanor, Glynn & Walsh Veterinary Clinic
Kill Lane
Foxrock
Dublin 18

University Veterinary Hospital
Faculty of Veterinary Medicine
University College Dublin,
Belfield
Dublin 4

Walkinstown Veterinary Hospital
153 Walkinstown Road
Walkinstown
Dublin 12
Veterinary Practices in County Galway

Ark Veterinary Clinic
46 St. Marys Road
Galway
Co. Galway

Animal Health Centre
Barrack Street
Gort
Co. Galway

Railway Veterinary Clinic
Loughrea
Co. Galway

Oran Vet Clinic
Oranmore Business Park
Oranmore
Co. Galway

Karel Verbruggen Vet Clinic
Oughterard
Co. Galway

Portumna Vet Clinic
Dominic Street
Portumna
Co. Galway

Glenina Veterinary Clinic
1a Glenina Heights
Dublin Road
Galway
tel: 091 752 014
web: www.gleninavets.ie
email: [email protected]

Fitzgerald & Mc Manus
The Ark
46 St Marys
St Galway
Veterinary Practices in County Kerry

Holmes Veterinary Clinic
Pluckeen,
Caherslee,
Tralee
Co. Kerry

Richard Hurley Veterinary Hospital
Brewery Road
Tralee
Co. Kerry
www.hurleyvet.ie
Veterinary Practices in County Kildare

Athy Vet Hospital
Gallowhill
Athy
Co. Kildare

Beaufield Veterinary Centre,
Dublin Road,
Celbridge,
Co. Kildare

Cottage Vet Clinic
Walshestown
Newbridge
Co. Kildare

Grey Abbey Vet
Nurney Road
Kildare Town
Kildare

Kildare Veterinary,
Kilcumney House,
South Green Road,
Kildare
www.kildarevet.ie

Leixlip Vet
Captains Hill
Leixlip

Moss Vet Clinic
IDA Industrial Estate
Monread Road
Naas
Co. Kildare

Newbridge Vet Clinic
Morristown
Newbridge
Co. Kildare

O'Dwyer and Jones
Doctors Lane
Maynooth
Co. Kildare

Roe Veterinary Clinic
Sallins Road
Naas
Co. Kildare
Veterinary Practices in County Kilkenny

Abbeyside Vet Hospital
Dublin Road
Kilkenny Village

Vet Hospital
Cashel Villa
Kells Road
Kilkenny
Veterinary Practices in County Laois

Portrane Vet Clinic
Stradbally Road
Portlaoise
Co. Laois

Ann Quinn Vet Clinic
Ballybuggy
Rathdowney
Co. Laois
Veterinary Practices in County Limerick

City Vet
12 Lord Edward Street
Limerick
061-419760
e-mail: [email protected]

Clare Vet Clinic
66 Clare Street
Limerick

Crescent Vet Centre
Dooradoyle Road
Limerick

A Hanley Veterinary Hospital
31 Oakvale Drive
Dooradoyle
Limerick

Mid West Veterinary Clinic
Crossagalla
Ballysimon Road
Limerick

Mulcair Vet Clinic
Dromsally
Cappamore
Co. Limerick

John O'Dwyer
Veterinary Surgeon
22 Henry Street
Limerick

Ryan Veterinary Hospital
4 Quin Street
Limerick

Treaty Vet Clinic
High Road
Thormondgate
Limerick
Veterinary Practices in County Longford

Crandara Vet Clinic
Market Square
Longford

Riverinny Vet Clinic
Main Street
Ballymahon
Co. Longford
Veterinary Practices in County Louth

All Pets Veterinary Hospital
Unit 4
Bloomsby Ctr .,
Donore Rd.,
Drogheda,
Co. Louth.

Avenue Road Vet Clinic
Avenue Road
Dundalk
Co. Louth

P J Boyle
Bridgehouse Vet Clinic
Coes Road
Dundalk
Co. Louth

Michael Cahill Veterinary Clinic
Rock Road
Blackrock
Dundalk
Co. Louth

Gerard O'Dowd
Veterinary Surgeon
Ardee
Co. Louth

Westgate Vet Clinic
Westgate Street
Drogheda
Co. Louth
Veterinary Practices in County Mayo

The Animal Hospital
Moonen
Castlebar
Co. Mayo

David Fabby
The Veterinary Surgery,
Church Street,
Westport,
Co. Mayo.
Tel: 098 25618

B McCormick
McHale Road
Castlebar
Co. Mayo

Breaffy Veterinary Clinic
Doogarry
Breaffy
Castlebar
Co. Mayo

Moy Vet Clinic
Ballina
Co. Mayo

George O'Malley
Veterinary Surgeon
Castlebar
Co. Mayo

Clement Quinn Veterinary Surgeon
Killala Road
Ballina
Co. Mayo

Michael Quinn
Veterinary Surgeon
Circular Road
Ballina
Co. Mayo

Hanaghan Veterinary Hospital,
Ballyvary Village
Co. Mayo
Ph: 094 92 89007
Web: www.healthypets.ie
Email: [email protected]
Veterinary Practices in County Meath

Blackwater Vet Clinic
Ballivor
Co. Meath

K Cosgrave
Dunshaughlin Vet Clinic
Main Street
Dunshaughlin
Co. Meath

Kilcock Vet Hospital
Gallow
Kilcock
Co. Meath

Rathoath Vet Clinic
Rathoath
Co. Meath

Royal Pet Vet
Johns Town Village
Navan
Co. Meath

Slane Vet Clinic
Churchlands
Slane
Co. Meath

Smith & Foley
Veterinary Hospital
Becture Street
Kells Co.
Meath

Tolka Veterinary Clinic
1/2 Avondale Terrace
Dunboyne
Co. Meath
Veterinary Practices in County Monaghan

McManus & Finley
Tullyherin
Monaghan
Co. Monaghan
Veterinary Practices in County Offaly

Birr Animal Hospital
Green Street
Birr
Co. Offaly

Henigan Grifin Murray
Vet Clinic
Store Street
Tullamore
Co. Offaly

Riverview Vet Clinic
Hill Street
Cloghan
Co. Offaly
Veterinary Practices in County Roscommon

The Green Veterinary Clinic
Vet Green
Boyle
Co. Roscommon
Veterinary Practices in County Sligo

St Benidicts Veterinary Clinic
Pearse Road
Sligo

Innisfree Veterinary Hospital
Pearse Road
Sligo City
Veterinary Practices in County Tipperary

Brittas Vet Clinic
Templemore Road
Thurlas
Co. Tipperary

Clonmel Veterinary Clinic
Davis Road
Clonmel
Co. Tipperary

Cheval Veterinary Clinic
Barrack St
Feathard
Co. Tipperary

Folke Rohrssen Veterinary Practice
Church St
Cahir
Co. Tipperary

Mullaly & O'Dwyer Veterinary Clinic
Main St
Templemore
Co. Tipperary

Summerhill Veterinary Clinic
26 Summerhill
Nenagh
Co. Tipperary

Sure Side Veterinary Hospital
Clonmel Road
Carrick-on-Suir
Co. Tipperary
Veterinary Practices in County Waterford

Deise Veterinary Group
Killossera
Dungarvan
Co. Waterford

Park Veterinary Hospital
16 Newtown Road
Waterford

The Pet Hospital
5 Canada Street
(beside 3 Shippes Bar)
Waterford
Tel: 051 856904

Riverside Veterinary Hospital
Davitts Quay
Dungarvan
Co. Waterford

Veterinary Hospital
Mattie`s Hill
Waterford
Veterinary Practices in County Westmeath

Animal Pharm Vet Clinic
Patricks St
Mullingar
Co. Westmeath

Athlone Vet Centre Ltd
Bonavalley
Athlone
Co. Westmeath

Auburn Veterinary Clinic
Mullingar
Co. Westmeath

Joseph O'Keeffe Veterinary Surgeon
Trim Road
Kinnegad
Co. Westmeath
Veterinary Practices in County Wexford

Arena Vet Hospital
Rocklands
Wexford

Barrowside Vet Hospital
Millbrooks
Rosberkin
New Ross
Co. Wexford

Gubbins & O Shea
The Veterinary Centre
Distillary Road
Wexford

McGuchin Veterinary Hospital
Arklow Road
Gorey
Co. Wexford

Moyne Vet Clinic
Old Dublin Road
Enniscorthy
Co. Wexford

Pet Vet Veterinary Hospital
Kerlogue Industrial Estate
Wexford

Pet Vet Veterinary Hospital
Portersland
New Ross
Co Wexford
Veterinary Practices in County Wicklow

Avondale Veterinary Clinic
Ferrybank
Arklow
Co. Wicklow

Blessington Pet Hospital
The Courtyard
South Main Street
Blessington
Co. Wicklow

Brayvet Animal Hospital
Old Connaught Avenue
Bray
Co. Wicklow

D Doyle
Wicklow Vet Clinic
Church Street
Wicklow
Co. Wicklow.

Dublin Animal Emergency Clinic Ltd
The Lodge
Old Conna Avenue
Bray
Co. Wicklow

Clover Hill Veterinary Service
Ballymanus
Lower Glenealy
Co. Wicklow

Greystones Veterinary Co Ltd
2 Triton House
The Harbour
Greystones
Co. Wicklow

Barbara O'Malley Veterinary Hospital
Kilmantain Place (Opposite Old Town Hall)
Bray
Co. Wicklow

Ralfs Vet Service
Main Street
Roundwood
Co. Wicklow

Alan Rossiter
Blacklion Pet Hospital
Greystones
Co. Wicklow


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2009)

Are they all rabbit savvy Elena?


----------



## irishlops (Jul 19, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Are they all rabbit savvy Elena?


only about 6 are not, but i forgot to remove them. we only have 3/4 irish members anyway. 
all the rest have atleast 1 savy vet


----------



## nicolevins (Oct 1, 2009)

irishlops (sorry i didnt check your name), are they rabbit savvys?

I better PM you instead!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

Courtesy of an old post by member RexRabbit:
Christobel
c/o Twickenham Veterinary Surgery
Hampton Road
Twickenham, Middlesex
TW2 5QB 
020-8898-0528


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry I've already posted Kynoch Vets - double post


----------



## nialuvsace (Jun 12, 2010)

I take my rabbit to Companion Care (Pets at Home).

They are very friendly, helpful and also their prices are very resonable compared to other vets I've been to.

http://www.companioncare.co.uk/index.html

:bunnyheart


----------



## hun-bun (Aug 4, 2010)

I use Mr David Moore, Corner vetenary clinic, 1 Stayton Road, Sutton, Surrey. He's great!!!


----------



## RosL (Sep 3, 2010)

I've got a lady on the Headtilt Yahoo group who lives in Chesterfield in Derbyshire whose 10 week old bun has headtilt quite badly. All her vet has given her is Panacur (no Metacam, no antibiotics). Does anybody know of a rabbit savvy vet in her area, please?


----------



## RWAF (Aug 1, 2011)

Northumberland/Tyne and Wear

Rieke Hettrick (BRILLIANT!!!)
Croft Veterinary Hospital
Northumberland Business Park West
Cramlington 
Northumberland
NE23 7HR
0191 250 3800
http://www.croftvets.co.uk/branches/a-e-hospital

http://www.croftreferrals.co.uk/


----------



## Harley'sMummy (Mar 16, 2013)

Mercia Veterinary Surgery
28 Marmion St Town Centre,
Tamworth
B79 7JG

This is the vet we use for Harley


----------



## pwiincezz (May 29, 2013)

I would recommend Park Veterinary Hospital. They actually see to cats and dogs too. They're amazing, and actually cheap compared to the last vet I was registered to. The best thing is they actually care about your animals more than money!

Park Veterinary Hospital
24 Abbeydale Rd
Sheffield
South Yorkshire
S7 2QN
0114 236 3391


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 7, 2013)

HERTFORDSHIRE

Nine Lives
Redbourn High Street
Redbourn
St Albans

www.ninelivesvets.co.uk

Have used them for my rabbits for many years. Spayed one of my rabbits, fixed one of their torn ears, do regular vacinations, give out lots of advice in person or over the phone. And most importantly, when one of my old rabbits had a neurological problem, they kept her going for another 18 months despite her being on death doors a number of times. 

Will be using them for many many many years to come for all my pets.


----------



## Makhwushi (Jun 2, 2014)

Abbeyfields Veterinary Centre,
67 High Street,
Rocester,
Staffordshire
ST14 5JU

Tel 01889 590449
email: [email protected]


We took our nine year-old lop Thumper to Abbeyfields for an overall health check last Tuesday. We were in consultation for a good 40 minutes while Thumper was comprehensively checked by the practice owner Julie, who was very thorough and great handling him, and we booked him in to have a few things addressed on the Friday under full anaesthetic: a parasite in his nasal canal, a testicular issue (one enlarged and hardened, one shrivelling) which required castration, and the draining of a large abcess behind his right forearm. I can't really speak highly enough of Julie who was very meticulous and matter of fact in explaining the issues Thumper had, the procedures and the risks, saying he had about a 60:40 chance of coming through. We immediately decided to go ahead with the procedure rather than guarantee him a diminishing quality of life and suffering, and to our joy and relief he came through just fine. I have to say that when we dropped him off on the Friday, for all my apprehension I had every confidence he was in the best possible hands and I had a good feeling about it.

He's recovered well since though his appetite still isn't very strong just yet, but Abbeyfields have been excellent throughout. I was slightly concerned by how little he had eaten by around Saturday lunchtime and was worried at to how I'd administer his painkiller (metacam) in those circumstances, and keeping his digestive system going, so I called the out-of-hours number (they shut at 11:00 on Saturdays) and after being quoted the out-of-hours fee (not cheap but they never are) to take him, I got a call back saying that as they were already there after a prior out-of-hours call, I could take Thumper up then for the normal rate for his injections, which I thought was excellent.

Julie and all the staff are absolutely brilliant, very friendly and an absolute pleasure to deal with, and it's obvious that they're all dedicated to their work and love what they do. Very impressed all in all.


----------



## thisisfliss (Jun 3, 2014)

Holly House Vets in Leeds are fantastic. 

Holly House Veterinary Hospital
468 Street Lane
Moortown
Leeds
LS17 6HA


----------

